# Boot Camp "Impossible de créer votre disque usb démarrable"



## Lizardhendwin (15 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis tout nouveau sur le forum, et je me permets de poster car j'ai épluché pas mal de sujets, et tenté toutes les solutions proposées, sans succès. 

J'ai un mac book pro 15" mi 2012 sous High Sierra 10.1610. 
Je cherche à utiliser boot camp, mais à chaque fois ça bloque au niveau de la copie de fichier windows. Ca bloque au milieu quand je coche toutes les cases, et ça bloques un peu plus loin dans le chargement que je décoche la deuxième case. 
J'ai toujours le blocage et le message d'erreur : "Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable"
J'ai essayé plusieurs versions d'ISO de Windows (2018, 2019, 2020). J'ai essayé aussi Boot Camp Iso Converter, ça n'a pas marché non plus...

J'ai même tenté de reformater complètement mon mac et de réinstaller High Sierra, rien n'y fait. 

Voilà j'ai essayé plein de choses, et j'aimerai vraiment pouvoir booter windows sur mon ordinateur. 

Merci à tous, et bonne année au passage.

Antoine


----------



## Milas13 (26 Avril 2021)

Lizardhendwin a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis tout nouveau sur le forum, et je me permets de poster car j'ai épluché pas mal de sujets, et tenté toutes les solutions proposées, sans succès.
> 
> ...


Bonjour Antoine,
Je suis également bloqué sur boot camp avec un message "disque d'installation introuvable"... 
Je me dis que c'est presque la même chose que toi et je me demande si tu as pu régler ton problème? 
Je suis également sur Sierra (10.13.6) avec un Mac book pro fin 2011.
Peut être pourras-tu m'aider aussi?


----------

